
It's official: Playing as Oddjob in 'GoldenEye' was cheating - tdurden
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/23/n64-goldeneye-oddjob-cheating/
======
rauhl
‘Cheating’ is an odd word to apply to playing the game as designed &
delivered, without using an exploit. That one of the developers considers it
cheating is interesting, but ultimately not determinative. Playing a poorly-
designed game within its rules is hardly cheating.

